# Twin Peak's Carb Cycling Article Part 2



## nikegurl (Nov 13, 2003)

it's ready!  (i was waiting for it so i thought i'd pass the word)

http://www.avantlabs.com/page.php?pageID=181&pf=1&noupdate=1


----------



## Jodi (Nov 13, 2003)

This article describe Carb Cycling for both Lifestyle and Bulking


----------



## _Aj (Nov 13, 2003)

awesome. I have been waiting for it as well


----------



## Leslie (Nov 13, 2003)

Good Stuff


----------



## Jill (Nov 14, 2003)

Thanks, good reading!


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 14, 2003)

Thanks all.  If you have any questions, um, ask Leslie and Jodi.

Kidding.


----------



## butterfly (Nov 14, 2003)

No your not!


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 14, 2003)

"Your" is a possessive, and I suspect that you meant to say:

"No you are not."  

This would be contracted as follows:

"No you're not."

Problem is that is the wrong tense, so it really should be:

"No, you weren't" or "No, you were not."


----------



## butterfly (Nov 14, 2003)

Damn, I finally make ONE grammatical error and YOU have to be the one to catch it


----------



## bludevil (Nov 14, 2003)

Nice read


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 14, 2003)

Thanks.


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> Damn, I finally make ONE grammatical error and YOU have to be the one to catch it



You need to end the sentence with some sort of punctuation; I'd suggest a period or exclamation point, but a question mark could work.


----------



## butterfly (Nov 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> You need to end the sentence with some sort of punctuation; I'd suggest a period or exclamation point, but a question mark could work.


No, I think the  works best.


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 14, 2003)

I just see empty space.


----------



## butterfly (Nov 14, 2003)

Why is that?  Do you not see smilies???


----------



## senimoni (Nov 14, 2003)

lol


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 14, 2003)

What's a smilie?


----------



## butterfly (Nov 14, 2003)

ugh... I give up!


----------



## _Aj (Nov 14, 2003)

do you supplement with fish oil w/ you CHO intake or do you take it with your protein only meals on low and high carb days.

Also, can you get most of your CHO sources from veggies, other than pre and post porkout(which I take oatmeal or Oatbran)

What kind of Carbs are in Cottage Cheese, which eat alot of on high and low carb day. I know there is some lactose in it, but does it considered low on the GI chart.

One more question, is there a chart that list fruit with the amt. of fructose that it contains in it similar to the Glycemic Index.

Thanks.

AJ


----------



## RallyMillar (Nov 15, 2003)

TP, a quick question about the fibrous veggie list at the end of the article.

I noticed avocados are on the list, but they're also pretty high in fat. Should they be counted as a fat source as well?

I was also pretty happy to see bock choy on that list. Guess I didn't cheat as bad as I thought at dinner last night! Hadn't even heard of bock choy, but it tasted good, and it was green so I figured it was all right.

All in all, an awesome article and an awesome issue. Kudos to the entire M&M team.


----------



## Jodi (Nov 15, 2003)

I would definately count Avacados as a fat source.  

I do want to mention to that:
Pumpkin
Spaghetti Squash
Turnip

are not fibrous veggies, they are carbs like sweet potatoes.


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 15, 2003)

Thanks folks.  A few points:

* there is not a significant different when you take your fish oil, so long as you take it, daily.

* Avacodos are fat sources too.  I believe I stated this in the first installment, if memory serves.

* I wouldn't rely solely on veggies for carbs, unless you are eating high carb veggie sources (corn, peas, spinach, squash, etc).

* I also wouldn't worry too much about the carbs in cottage cheese, unless you are eating more than I can imagine.


----------



## HoldDaMayo (Nov 15, 2003)

TP... I'm very interested in this diet... but I have no idea how I can classify a day as low carb and high carb.... obviously, i know what NO CARB means... but at 180 pounds, 5'11" and a 32 inch waist how can i find a good carb range for low and high carb days?


----------



## Jodi (Nov 15, 2003)

Please read his first article.  It defines how to breakdown a low carb day.  You can find the link in my signature.


----------



## Premo55 (Nov 15, 2003)

Low carb= 1g of carbs per day per pound of BW, minus fiber
No carbs= no carbs whatsoever. I supposed you could get away with 10-20g, all coming from your veggie sources, whey powder, eggs, and I'm assuming sweetener is allowed as well.

I'm personally not on carb cycling anymore...I crave carbs too much on no carb days and am unable to look ahead and realise that a high carb day is just around the corner...when I need grits or steel-cut porridge I NEED IT NOW!

Peace.


----------



## HoldDaMayo (Nov 15, 2003)

jodi, if you would just answer my question instead of pointing me in the right direction, i guarentee better forearm development... the keyboard is your friend... hahaha...jk... thx


----------



## Jodi (Nov 16, 2003)

But just answering your question won't matter.  You really need to read the whole article as it describes the entire diet.


----------



## HoldDaMayo (Nov 16, 2003)

I did go ahead and read it, and thank you again for pointing me in the right direction


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 18, 2003)

Thanks TP.  I'm really going to have to try this diet.  Been doing well on a steady low carb diet (about 1g of carb per lb of BW), but I suspect I would see better results with a carb cycle.

Nice work!


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Nov 19, 2003)

Beverly international has been doing this for years !!

No carbs IMO = catabolic state


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by hardasnails1973 *_
> Beverly international has been doing this for years !!



Really?  I thought they were a low carb every day diet, not cyclical.

Besides, as I mention in my article, I have been using this diet since I developed the first iteration in 1996.


----------



## bludevil (Nov 19, 2003)

TP's right, Beverly is low carb everyday, not carb cycling. totally different diet.


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by bludevil *_
> TP's right, Beverly is low carb everyday, not carb cycling. totally different diet.



Yeah, I really wish if people were going to comment on the article, that the actually read it first.

Is that asking too much?


----------



## _Aj (Nov 19, 2003)

Well I have to admit, I had a small problem before trying to get focused in the diet and ended up gaining a bit too much weight. Now that I have the diet part straightened out I am really starting to see some results. So far I have lost no weight but my gut went down 1.5", mind you some of that was due to water and so forth, but I am really liking the results thus far.


----------



## nikegurl (Jan 27, 2004)

is there a part 3 on the horizon?


----------

